# Biete: Wago 750-841 und Zubehör



## DirkS (2 Oktober 2007)

*Biete: Wago Ethernet PLC 750-841, IO-Klemmen und Netzteil*

Inzwischen verkauft!
Hallo,

hatte beruflich mal viel mit diesen Dingern zu tun und wollte privat auch damit etwas realisieren. So nun liegt das Teil mit sammt den unten aufgelisteten Zubehör ein Jahr hier in der Schublade und wird wahrscheinlich auch weiterhin liegen... 
Hier nun die einzelnen Komponenten:

750-841 Feldbus Ethernet Controller
750-530 8DO 24V
750-432 4DI 24V
750-600 Abschlussklemme
787-602 24V 2A DC
  RS232 Programmierkabel
  Keine Software!

Listenpreis war mal knapp 500eur.
Wenn jemand 275eur + Porto bezahlen würde, gehts weg!
Bis dahin
DirkS


----------



## DirkS (10 Oktober 2007)

*Kleine Preisanpasung.*

Wegen der großen Nachfrage geht der Preis auf 260eur runter. 
Ansonsten hat sich bezüglich des ersten Postings nichts geändert.
mfg
DirkS


----------



## floppy (13 Oktober 2007)

Wenn der Preis aufgrund der riesigen Nachfrage auf 200 sinken sollte, dann möchte ich gerne kontaktiert werden.


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Oktober 2007)

> Wenn der Preis aufgrund der riesigen Nachfrage auf 200 sinken sollte, dann möchte ich gerne kontaktiert werden.



Da hast Du Pech.

Betreff der Nachfrage: es gibt auch PN


----------



## DirkS (14 Oktober 2007)

*Alles noch einmal gecheckt...*

Also verkauft!

Moin, Oberchefe.
Habe die PLC noch einmal angeschlossen, ob sie auch noch wirklich funktioniert. Hab mit Ethernetsettings das Filesystem noch neu erstellt. Sobald Geldeingang da ist, geht sie raus. Aufkleber ist schon gedruckt. Trackingnr. kommt dann per PM.
mfg
DirkS


----------

